# G'day Mate - 'Ere from Australia!



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

Hello. I'm Katie and i live in Australia. I have a lovely 2 1/2 month old kitten named Boobah. He's a boy and he's black with a white tummy, white socks and a bit of white on his face. Awww. He's so naughty tho...Cya around!!! xxx Katie


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I love your kitten's name  .


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

Thanks. I got the name from that little kid's show with the chubby coloured things that look like teletubbies! LOL. i'll get a pic of him hopefully, it's so hard when he's running around chewing on everything - he wont sit still. Hehe


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Katie, Boobah sounds like a real cutie! Welcome to both of you.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## orchyboy (May 21, 2008)

ey what state you in?

Im in vic got a crazy tonk Simba tis his name...

get that pic up!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four and the big girl Freesia


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

Im in SA. I dont have a slot for the memory card to get the pics up. Gonna store em on a usb sumhow. xx.


----------

